# "Older/Young Friends"":Would u become a Friend with someone farr older/younger than u



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

*"Older/Young Friends"":Would u become a Friend with someone farr older/younger than u*

"Older/Young Friends"":Would u become a Friend with someone farr older/younger than u????

==========================not sure!! I don't think it's gonna work!!

just imagine ur self a 26 y.o.!! u've a 16 y.o. friend and 36 y.o.!!! if u say a joke to both of them!! the same joke!

to the 16=it's boring!:sus
to the 36= it's disrespect!!!:mum

I"m not looking for friends! I just wnana know how others feel about this..:clap


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Sure, I actually feel much more comfortable with people much older or younger than me. It's people my own age that tend to intimidate me the most.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

I would be friends with most anybody. Of course there would be exceptions of say and infant or young child, not to say you can't be friendly to a child, but what the hell man lol. But no I don't see many reasons why age should be a factor in friendship.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes, so long as the age gap isn't too wide. I have online friends who are 7+ years younger than me, but as for being older, not more than 5 year difference, not even that. It would be kinda creepy I guess... and I have more in common with people younger than me anyway n.n


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I would be friends with someone who is older than me, even with a 80 years old, but we should have something to share.

lol I accidentally vote for the_ 15 years younger thna me yes_. I don't really like little kids at all.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I would be friends with anyone of any age, but draw the line at anyone who have to get parents permission to do anything, then they're too young to be anything other than someone I just know. Friends is one thing though, an actually buddy to hang out with is another. Would like someone around my age no more than +/- 10 years and/or have a lot in common in with me.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes, all long-term friends I have had have been more than 5 years older than me.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Older, yes. Younger, not likely. I usually befriend those that're older than me.


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Older, sure. Younger is fine too, but there's a big chance they won't be all that mature. I would just hope we'd have something in common.


----------



## ppl are boring (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd much rather befriend someone older than me wether they're 10 years or 50 years older, than someone my age or younger. I seem to get along with older people alot better, i feel like i have more in common with them.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Much older, yes. Younger probably not, maybe a couple years.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

In a class I took this summer I made a 45-year-old friend from India. He seriously doesn't look a day past 30 though. I didn't think I'd have anything in common with someone who has a family, life experience and a master's degree, but it was actually an awesome bond. He inspired me, and I helped him pass English.


----------



## tikerkub (Sep 26, 2011)

Um, some of the choices overlap and others repeat themselves...


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I've had internet friends double my age. I've also had little kids in real life as friends. My old neighbor was 6 years old and he'd bring his star wars light sabers and we'd battle. I always let him win though. c: The funny part is that his sister was the same age as me, and went to the same school as me, and we rode the same bus. But we still never spoken. :b


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I guess I prefer someone who is at least 25 up to about age 50 or so. I also tend to prefer people who do not have kids. I'm 35.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

straightarrows said:


> "Older/Young Friends"":Would u become a Friend with someone farr older/younger than u????
> 
> ==========================not sure!! I don't think it's gonna work!!
> 
> ...


Ha Ha, you know a couple of squares or something, or they just arent sharp enough to get your jokes,
You can be friends with all ages, but social protocol draws us closer to our age range peers,

:clap
I dont see an option for myself in the poll, so "Other"


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

YESSSSSSSS. i have daydreams of becoming best friends with holly madison.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't mind age difference so much I have more friends online that are way older than me. I get along with a few younger ppls as well.


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 14, 2012)

I'm in my 30's. I had friends in their 20's - 60's. All depends on the person. There are people in their early 20's that are more mature than people in their 40's. Also people in thier 50's that have more fun than people in their 20's. Age is in the mind as well as the body.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm 20, and these days most of the people (online contacts) who I talk to with less difficulty are *22-27*. So, the older the better I guess...

On a side note, I guess that I can also handle smaller kids. Smaller as in ages 0-10.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I believe someone can connect on different levels with people of different age. I had friends who were 10 (played soccer with them, helped with studying) and who were 80 (baked pies and told stories). It really broadens your horizon.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes absolutely. Age is not important. The maturity level however, is.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I have friends that are older - one being 27 another being almost 30. 
No so much younger really, no younger than 18 at the moment anyway


----------



## aloneanddizzy (Jul 1, 2012)

Anyone who is old enough to be out and on their own would potentially be able to be my friend, if and only if we actually had something in common, and if somehow lightning struck to make it possible for someone as closed off as myself. But if that someone is still in high school, for example, I think it is best for a man of my advanced years (wheeze, cough) to maintain a respectful level of separation.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Who says I want to make friends? :no


----------



## LilianaAbby (Mar 27, 2010)

My closest friends are the ones closer to my age but I find it easier to socialize with people who are quite a bit older then me, they usually seem calmer and more mature.


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

All my friends are about a year younger :I my best friend is 3 years younger, though.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I get a long better with older people


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

of course. I'm sure the respective ages of said friends would shape the nature of the friendship, but people being people, there's potentially something to be learned from each participant.


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

I don't take kindly of people younger than me and people my age (lol).
I get along better with older people. At least 5 years difference I'd say.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Don't care as long as they are an adult.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I have friends who are younger and one that is older.
My youngest friend is 28 (3 years younger) and my oldest, I think is 45 (14 years older)

Not really looking for new friends.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

Throughout my life I have had associates that were significantly older than me.
I enjoy the company of older people, because unlike people younger than you, you get the benefit of WISDOM.

The downside to these acquaintances in shaping my thought process and the way I look at things is not being able to relate well with people my age.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

I'd be happy to have friends of any age. I just wish I actually had some friends. But yeah I tend to get along with those much younger or much older than I am.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I tend to gravitate towards older/younger people anyway because I never got along with my peers. I feel as if younger people (teenagers in my case) are less intimidating because I know that they can be going through some angsty, difficult phase which I can relate to. Then there are (decent) older people that have enough life experience to be considerate towards you.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Most of my friends are at least 10 years older than me, and I do have a few that are at least 10 years younger than me as well!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Sure, as long as they are friendly, it doesn't matter what age.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I actually have a friend- mostly a work friend- that is a lot older than me. I'm not sure exactly how old she is but she's at least 25 years older than me.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

coeur_brise said:


> Sure, as long as they are friendly, it doesn't matter what age.


:serious: Pedo alert! Just kidding. I feel the same. Not about pedo'ing, about people whom are friendly. Heh.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I think the age gap of "getting along and being outgoing" are generally the widest when you're 20 or younger. But once you're into your 20s, that gap gradually narrows as you age. 

A 5yr old and a 8yr old would rarely be good friends with one another. Same with a 13yr old and a 16 yr old. A high school senior talking to a high school freshmen, the senior would be considered a loser. But a 30yr old and a 40yr old probably yes. 40 and 60 yr old probably yes. 50 and 80 yr old, probably yes.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> I think the age gap of "getting along and being outgoing" are generally the widest when you're 20 or younger. But once you're into your 20s, that gap gradually narrows as you age.
> 
> A 5yr old and a 8yr old would rarely be good friends with one another. Same with a 13yr old and a 16 yr old. A high school senior talking to a high school freshmen, the senior would be considered a loser. But a 30yr old and a 40yr old probably yes. 40 and 60 yr old probably yes. 50 and 80 yr old, probably yes.


You and me .... yes ?


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

sajs said:


> You and me .... yes ?


Yes.. but you've burned that bridge. :frown2::kiss:


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Blue Dino said:


> Yes.. but you've burned that bridge. :frown2::kiss:


Or was it you because of being a liar ? mmmm, I don't know. :kiss

How's that annoying cousin tho' ?


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

I also get along better with older people. I always have done. I grew up with Arthritis and therefore never really spent much time with people of my own age when I was a child – barring school of course. I was always in and out of doctors surgeries or simply in too much pain to physically go out and play with them. 

I feel this is the very root of my SA. I'm convinced this is where it all started. 

As a result, I grew up with my parents and grandparents in my own personal time – so I've always had more to relate to people twice (plus) my age than I ever have done with people of my own age bracket. I tend to get better responses from people much older than myself also – as I'm more comfortable in their company.

Friends of my own age or younger? Not a chance. I've been there and been let down by every single one of them. I'm making no attempt to reconnect with them (I have done so already via Facebook…and was bitten again by them) and I'm making no effort to make friends of anyone close to my age or younger. I just know it'll end badly. :no If there's anything I'm happy about in my life, it's that I don't have to put up with the unreliability (and lingering immaturity) of friends of my own age group any more.

People much older than me? Yes, I'd be open to that. I do have a work colleague who's about to turn 50 who I'd say is a good acquaintance of mine – but he's just that. We have no contact outside of work and only attend work's parties outside of work.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

Well in real life, i'm not sure. But online, age is just a number. I don't have any online friends my age. I have one online friend who's over 60. And i also have 3 online friends who are between 13-14. My only irl friend is pretty much exactly my age. When i was a kid, i had two friends who were 2-3 years younger than me. I guess i'm still mentally 14. And i like feeling wise, lol. Strange, because when it comes to boys i've always been attracted to guys 2-5 years older than me. idk, im weird.
But yeah i really think age doesn't matter at all when it comes to friendships.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

I think in terms of older, 35 would be my limit in regards to being able to relate to one another.. As for younger, probably about 20. I'm not into the party scene anymore (amazing) and I like to speak to people who are a little more grounded by life experience.

I'm sure there are exceptions. My friendships are varied and each one is pretty different in their own way. I rarely share mutual friends these days tbh.


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

I think maturity is a big deal.

I find that people 21 or younger are generally really immature...which is ok for that period of their life but I don't have that much patience.

Plus I've always been a relatively boring person/old soul.

But shared interests in the most important thing.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a few friends from work that are about half my age lmao. We get along really well...we crack jokes and stuff and we work together really well....we actually prefer to work with each other. But we're not, like, "close" friends or anything like that. The people I work with who are in their early twenties have completely different goals than I do. But, I mean....a lot of our goals are the same I guess. I'm probably going back to school this spring. I'm single. I'm not exactly "looking", but I wouldn't say I'm "not looking", either. I'm looking for a much, much better job, the one we have now is just temporary. So we actually have a lot in common.


A lot of them just had kids, and my kids are older, but not as old as you might think (I had mine when I was in my early thirties).


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

Im 19 and my oldest friend is 26 but i dont think that's that bad.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, I can be friends with just about anybody, but I'm not too needy so maintaining a friendship for me can be difficult because things sort of drift away.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

All of my friends are older than me, the closest being a 45 year old Russian expat. So yes, age does not matter when you can share life with them.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Yes, depending on the circumstances. Some situations are just weird. If you meet through activities it's fine, or if you're both legal adults. I wouldn't think a 30-year-old and a 16-year old being friends through a gaming group over games was that weird, but it would be if they just met on Facebook and started hanging out or something.

One friend I made in a game is 5 years younger than me.


----------



## odetoanoddity (Aug 5, 2015)

I like to surround myself with people of all sorts of backgrounds and ages. I'd find it interesting to hear their stories and their life experiences, and learn from them  I get this at work, and I enjoy hearing my colleague's stories. I'm 23 and I'm not ashamed to admit that I've come across teenagers that are a lot more wiser, determined and goal oriented than I am. It's admirable 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

